# Back stabbing republicans



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

http://www.breitbart.com/big-government ... ax-pledge/

I will never trust Paul Ryan again. Actually I don't trust one single democrat or 95% of the republicans. We need to find a way to clean house in Washington, and I think North Dakota too.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

I admit I don't understand any of this trade and tax stuff!?! I've been trying to figure it out and sort out all the stuff with it. I guess, I'll have to defer to our legally elected reps on this one and let them make the decision for us. 
Like most things political, there are probably some bad things and probably some good things too. Never100% good or bad.

I can't understand the hold Grover Nordquist has over he House Republicans. I never got a chance to vote for him, nor did any other AMERICAN that I know of! I'm against new taxes BUT most importantly LESS GOVERNMENT WASTE that surrounds us all daily! Listened to the radio while cutting the lawn yesterday and heard 4 paid advertisements for the Bismack Airport!?!? HIH?? Can I fly out of the Mandan Airport? Or the Linton or Glen Ullin Airport? One of many many examples I see and hear of every single day!


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

I like Grover Nordquist. Saw him in Bismarck a couple years ago. Here is part of his speech:

GROVER NORQUIST: We had the pledge out there and we branded the modern Republican as the party that would not raise your taxes, Branding is important. Coca-Cola spends a lot of time, quality control branding Coca-Cola. Everybody knows what's in Coca-Cola. And so you can buy a bottle of Coke, take it home, you don't have to ask what's in it, or read the ingredients, or ask your friends about. You just take it home, you drink it.

If you get two-thirds the way through your bottle of Coke and you look in and there is a rat head in what's left in your Coke bottle, you do not say to yourself, 'You know, I'm wondering whether I'm going to finish all of the rest of this particular bottle of Coke this evening.' You begin to wonder whether you'll buy Coke in the future, you go on local TV and you show the cool rat head. Coca-Cola has a very large problem worldwide. It damages the brand. Republican elected officials who vote for tax increases are rat heads in the Coke bottle. They damage the brand for everybody else.


----------

